# Bicutan immigration detention center



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

I read in the news today another foreigner was arrested for violating PI laws, awaiting hearing/deportation at Bicutan. immigration detention center. FYI, video about Bicutan.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Yeah... not somewhere you want on your 'to-do' list.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Hey_Joe said:


> I read in the news today another foreigner was arrested for violating PI laws


 Of what reason
/got problem because of covid stoped earlier legal solution? 
/or such a guy type who screwed up before covid too with e g overstays and/or working withoout work permit? 

Some BELIEVE they dont need work permit for e g assisting someone with work without geting pay, but such demand work permit too, otherwice it would be to easy to cheat without geting caught.
Even volontary workers in such organisations need work permit.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

I would imagine that Mormons and other such pests only require a 'Missionary' visa.

If you look on the BI website, there seem to be an awful lot of those visas issued.


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

Hey_Joe said:


>


2019


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Having spent a 109 days locked up there in 2013, guarantee you it is not a place you want to be in. In my case I had bogus Visa extension stamps that were processed by a travel agency. BI even admitted I was the 7th case from that travel agency.

Chuck


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Horrific Chuck and sad that the archaic system put you through that, I remember one or two of your old submissions related to this and learnt back then to do the right thing, now reinforced with this post. Thanks for sharing and stay safe. 

I dearly hope others learn from this post and using travel agencies or agents for visa extensions,,,, do it yourself, hold the official receipt etc.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

bidrod said:


> Having spent a 109 days locked up there in 2013, guarantee you it is not a place you want to be in. In my case I had bogus Visa extension stamps that were processed by a travel agency. BI even admitted I was the 7th case from that travel agency.
> 
> Chuck


Wow, since they wrongly put you in there for 109 days they should put the agents in prison for 1090. That actually seems like it could be reason they replaced stamps with stickers around that time, which soon also turned out to be bad idea.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Shadowman said:


> Wow, since they wrongly put you in there for 109 days they should put the agents in prison for 1090. That actually seems like it could be reason they replaced stamps with stickers around that time, which soon also turned out to be bad idea.


The travel agency is still open under the same owner until today. BI told me to file charges with the courts which I did on my return in 2014. Still waiting for the 1st court date. When I was arrested and BI told me I was the 7th case from that agency, I asked why are they still open. Answer was file a case against them! I Think the owner might be a decendant of the 1st President of the Philippines.

Chuck


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

bidrod said:


> The travel agency is still open under the same owner until today. * BI told me to file charges with the courts* which I did on my return in 2014. Still waiting for the 1st court date. When I was arrested and BI told me I was the 7th case from that agency, I asked why are they still open. Answer was file a case against them! I Think the owner might be a decendant of the 1st President of the Philippines.


 PERHAPS depending of there are some very unfair laws since colonal time made to protect te RICH AGAINST THE POOR  instead of the opposite. Demanding poor too to file case instead of the justice system would investigate it automaticly when they know of it as it is in western countries. 
Im not sure but I someone said thats demnmded for murder too. Some hard to file a case after being murdered...

And even if the poor file a case, then the rich can buy themselves free - beside bribes - by threats and/or pay the victim to take back the filed case. Litle money for the rich, much money for the poor, who dont have money to go on in court...


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

grahamw57 said:


> I would imagine that Mormons and other such pests only require a 'Missionary' visa.
> 
> If you look on the BI website, there seem to be an awful lot of those visas issued.


The Mormon Missionary's all left last year except the leadership.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

bidrod said:


> Having spent a 109 days locked up there in 2013, guarantee you it is not a place you want to be in. In my case I had bogus Visa extension stamps that were processed by a travel agency. BI even admitted I was the 7th case from that travel agency.
> 
> Chuck


My God, 3 years plus for a fake or wrong Immigration stamp by a travel agency authorized to give the stamp, and they had knowledge about this already, it takes them that long to figure out that you were wronged?

I would think that the amount of money will have to cough up for their damages would be astronomical, I would sue them in the millions, wonder why? Have you thought about using Rafey Tulfo? bringing this to his attention, this has got to be addressed this dirty travel agency and the timeline 2014 until now to make it to court.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

M.C.A. said:


> The Mormon Missionary's all left last year except the leadership.


Yes, I remember reading about them scampering back to from whence they came. 

No further comment.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

M.C.A. said:


> My God, 3 years plus for a fake or wrong Immigration stamp by a travel agency authorized to give the stamp, and they had knowledge about this already, it takes them that long to figure out that you were wronged?
> 
> I would think that the amount of money will have to cough up for their damages would be astronomical, I would sue them in the millions, wonder why? Have you thought about using Rafey Tulfo? bringing this to his attention, this has got to be addressed this dirty travel agency and the timeline 2014 until now to make it to court.


 Sued for Php 2M. 

Chuck


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

If wanting faster court handling, then can file case in "Small claims court" if inly monetary. I believe max 200 000 pesos.

Perhaps sue them one case for each ONE of the days


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Time to raise compensation for heinous crime victims: DOJ *

*"Chuck... Sue the Government" Wonder if this applies to Expats?*

*MANILA* – It’s about time to amend a 29-year-old law that compensates victims of heinous crimes and those who have been wrongfully convicted.

Department of Justice (DOJ) Secretary Menardo Guevarra told reporters via text message on Monday that his agency supports the amendment to Republic Act (RA) No. 7309, the law that created the Board of Claims (BOC) for victims of unjust imprisonment or detention and victims of violent crimes.

“The DOJ will give its full support for the amendment of RA 7309 to increase the amount of compensation,” Guevarra said. “The law was enacted in 1992 and the value of the award has not kept up with the changing times.”

The House of Representatives will consolidate bills amending RA 7309, filed by Jesus Suntay (4th District, Quezon City), Manuel Cabochan (Magdalo party-list), Luis Campos (2nd District, Makati), Evelina Escudero (1st District, Sorsogon), and Mercedes Cagas (Lone District, Davao del Sur).

The lawmakers pointed out a decrease in the PHP18.66 million paid by the Board of Claims in 2018 to PHP7.80 million in 2019 due to tedious processes that discourage applicants who would otherwise be qualified for compensation.

Among the proposed changes is to increase the current PHP1,000, which a wrongfully convicted individual is entitled to every month, to as much as PHP5,000.

“The amount provided in the law is not relevant considering the present economic conditions,” Suntay explained in House Bill No. 5347.

*Under the law, among those who may file for compensation are those unjustly accused, convicted and imprisoned but subsequently released by virtue of a judgment of acquittal; unjustly detained and released without being charged; victims of arbitrary or illegal detention by the authorities; and victims of violent crimes such as rape and offenses committed with malice which resulted in death or serious physical and/or psychological injuries, permanent incapacity or disability, insanity, abortion, serious trauma, or committed with torture, cruelty or barbarity.*

In case of death or incapacity of any person entitled to any award, the claim may be filed by the heirs in the following order: by the surviving spouse, children, natural parents, and siblings.

Any person entitled to compensation must file within six months after being released from imprisonment or detention, or from the date the victim suffered damage or injury, Otherwise, the victim is deemed to have waived the claim.

Aside from the award ceiling of PH1,000 per month of detention for victims of unjust imprisonment or detention, in all other cases, the maximum amount for which the Board may approve a claim does not exceed P10,000. _*(PNA)
PNA Link to article*_


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Oh such tiny amount! Thats less than a minimum salary...!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> Oh such tiny amount! Thats less than a minimum salary...!


For sure... I didn't read the last paragraph and what a waste of time posting this article.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> For sure... I didn't read the last paragraph and what a waste of time posting this article.


 NOT waste. Its a silly amount in Filipino messure too, and I "collect" funny things 

Only the mess concerning register my new business and related things isnt far from be enough to become a book. Even my verry patient business partner lost patience after some months, but I said to him its so crazy so its funny. a story to tell his grandkids when he get old and tell them how all started. And then we laughted about it 🤣


----------

